# Looking to buy snow bussiness



## ALJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Over 20 years in the landscape and snow removal business. Looking to to acquire a snow removal and or landscape maintenance business with 250K - 1mill in sales. *Location:* South Chicagoland.
If you are interested in selling your company/book of business. * Contact **Al Jeziorski* @ 708-403-8433 or email [email protected]


----------

